# Show's in LA



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

I know they already have a tread for this question but anyway.....some one told me today that there was susposed to be a show in Kenner this past weekend but was canceled due to weather and was changed to May 2nd and I would like to know if anyone has any info on this.... thanx for any info


----------

